# Top Secret Aal Killer



## immerfänger (26. April 2006)

Hallo,
wir diskutieren hier gerade über diesen Lockstoff und die Meinungen darüber sind sehr unterschiedlich. Über eure Erfahrungen und die Art der Anwendung,würde uns sehr Interesieren.
Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Hamburgspook (26. April 2006)

*AW: Top Secret Aal Killer*

Moin,

definitiv an der Elbe im HH Hafen letztes Jahr besser gefangen.
Direkter Vergleich mit 2 Ruten nebeneinander.

1 Tropfen auf den Tauwurm.

Gruß
Hamburgspook


----------



## ruhrangler (26. April 2006)

*AW: Top Secret Aal Killer*

ich habe über 2 jahre hinweg den RAUBFISCHKILLER von top secret , welcher bestialisch stinkt ,in unterschiedlichen konzentrationen in würmer , köderfische und maden gespritzt.geangelt wurde zumeist in stehendem gewässer aber auch in der fließenden ruhr bei essen.
bei zwei unbehandelten ködern und einem getunten, hat der getunte grundsätzlich besser gefangen.
auch ein austauschen der rutenpositionen hat daran nichts geändert, wenn an einer rute ne stunde nix ging und dann ein behandelter köder dort ausgelegt wurde haben sich dort bisse und fänge eingestellt.
das ist zwar keine ultimative fangmaschine aber funktioniert wie ich meine.
wie gesagt ich hab das über 2 jahre hinweg sehr genau beobachtet und auch mein angelpartner sieht das mittlerweile so.
erstaunlicher weise wirkt das zeug astrein auch bei weißfischen, habe damit schleien, karpfen, bräsen, aber auch aale und kleine welse gefangen.


----------



## melis (27. April 2006)

*AW: Top Secret Aal Killer*

Da gab es erst vor ein paar Tagen die gleiche Frage.
Benutz bitte mal die Suchfunktion.


----------



## sascha02 (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Top Secret Aal Killer*



			
				ruhrangler schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe über 2 jahre hinweg den RAUBFISCHKILLER von top secret , welcher bestialisch stinkt ,in unterschiedlichen konzentrationen in würmer , köderfische und maden gespritzt.geangelt wurde zumeist in stehendem gewässer aber auch in der fließenden ruhr bei essen.
> bei zwei unbehandelten ködern und einem getunten, hat der getunte grundsätzlich besser gefangen.
> auch ein austauschen der rutenpositionen hat daran nichts geändert, wenn an einer rute ne stunde nix ging und dann ein behandelter köder dort ausgelegt wurde haben sich dort bisse und fänge eingestellt.
> das ist zwar keine ultimative fangmaschine aber funktioniert wie ich meine.
> ...


 

meiner meinung nach kann man dat zeuch in die tonne kloppen ich hab mehr verjagt damit als gefangen also kein einzigen.ob auf aal oder weißfisch nischt,aber ich denke net das es am dem zeuch liegt sondern an den gewässern.ich schätze ma das es im süden anders ausssieht als im norden


----------



## Meisterfischer (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Top Secret Aal Killer*

Also bei meinem Händler ist sehr gefragt,weil fast immer weg.
Das Zeug funzt im Rhein echt gut!!


----------



## Stefan6 (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Top Secret Aal Killer*



			
				melis schrieb:
			
		

> Da gab es erst vor ein paar Tagen die gleiche Frage.
> Benutz bitte mal die Suchfunktion.


 
Genau: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=75186&highlight=Aal+Killer


----------



## bennie (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Top Secret Aal Killer*

bei mir fängts auch deutlich besser.....


----------



## kingandre88 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Top Secret Aal Killer*

Ich habe ihn seit letzten Mai,habe nicht ein fisch damit gefangen nur die würmer wurden immer geklaut#q


----------



## Pit der Barsch (19. September 2006)

*AW: Top Secret Aal Killer*

Nicht nur Alle gehen deutlich besser drauf,sondern auch die Krabben|gr: |gr: |gr:


----------



## kingandre88 (19. September 2006)

*AW: Top Secret Aal Killer*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Nicht nur Alle gehen deutlich besser drauf,sondern auch die Krabben|gr: |gr: |gr:



Hast du also schon was damit gefangen?Ich nch nicht,obwohl ich das seit letztes Jahr habe,naja das mit den Krabben ist in Lünen zum glück nicht so schlimm:q


----------



## Pit der Barsch (28. September 2006)

*AW: Top Secret Aal Killer*

Leg mal ein Tauwurm direkt auf Grund. Ich geb dir keine 10.Min. und der Köder ist weg. Krabbe lässt grüßen.
Das gleiche ist es mit kleinen Köderfischen.
Ich angel nähe Großbaustelle Kanalbrücke Vinum.
Waren früher gute Aalstellen.
Das gleiche problem ist jetzt aber auch im Do-E- Kanal#q #q #q


----------



## kingandre88 (29. September 2006)

*AW: Top Secret Aal Killer*

Das sind meistens gar keine Krabben,sondern Krebse.#6


----------



## Pit der Barsch (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Secret Aal Killer*

Ne Ne. Krabben.
Meine Frau und ich haben letzes Jahr im Sommer 17 Stück !!! gefangen. Beim Nachtangeln. Teilweise Tellergroß.
Als damals nix auf Aal ging hab ich einfach ein Tauwurm ganz aufgzogen . Und neben dem Haken ein tüdel zwiebelsack drangehängt. Klingt zwar primitiv aber zum Krabben fangen reichts. Hängen meistens meist den Beinen fest,oder klammern sich mit den Scheeren fest.
Vor kurzen fast das gleiche im Do Ems Kanal.
Krebse klauen die köder ohne das du es merkst.
Krabben merkst du schon am ganz kurzen Ruck an der Glocke.
Köder weg oder ganz abgeschnitten.


----------



## melis (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Secret Aal Killer*

Mal eine Frage zum Transport und Aufbewahrung des Aal Killers. Wie macht ihr das? Ich habe das Zeug in drei Tüten gewickelt und verknotet und der Geruch kommt immer noch durch.


----------



## micha438 (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Secret Aal Killer*

Aufbewahrung des Aalkillers leicht gemacht.
Man nehme ein Hipp oder Alete Glas mit Deckel. Die Sache ist Luftdicht und tausend mal besser als vollgesiffte Plastiktüten die immer nach dem Zeug stinken 

Gruss Micha


----------



## bennie (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Secret Aal Killer*

habs im Marmeladenglas


----------



## melis (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Top Secret Aal Killer*

Habt ihr welche mit Gummidichtungen oder reicht auch ohne? 
Aber klar Glas ist besser. War nur eine Notlösung da ich nichts anderes hatte, und später habe ich nicht mehr dran gedacht.


----------

